# Schwinn Cruiser 5 white decal set or chainguard decal.



## poston1945 (Jan 3, 2013)

Wanted. Schwinn Cruiser 5 white decal set . Will buy the Cruiser 5  white chainguard decal if a complete set is not available. Does anyone know where I can get these decals if noone on the forum has them? Waterslide decals only. My email is jimposton@frontiernet.net


----------



## buisky (Jan 3, 2013)

Memory Lane Classics has the decals.


----------



## poston1945 (Jan 3, 2013)

Memory Lane Classics has sold out of the white Schwinn Cruiser 5 chainguard decal. Can anyone else tell me where I can buy this decal or the complete set in white?


----------

